# Not able to submit CSQ form



## jonsnowax (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi,

I have received notice to fill out the CSQ application form. I entered all the details in it. And when to final page, the button Soumettre seems to be disabled. Nothing is happening when I am clicking on it.

Thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't mean to be rude but.... what do you expect us (an anonymous message board on the Internet that has nothing to do with the government of the province of Quebec) to do about this?

We have no control over how the website is managed and maintained.

You'd be best to contact the provincial government directly for further guidance.


----------



## jonsnowax (Jan 7, 2018)

I was asking to just make sure the quebec immigration is open and is allowing candidates to submit profiles. As i have heard that it open a year or so. And others are facing same issue as i am. 

Previously i had submitted arima profile and now the portal says after 2 aug, all have to fill csq form. The issue is, its not allowing me to submit the aoplication.


----------



## jonsnowax (Jan 7, 2018)

Please see the images. 

*The first image is for CSQ application. Does this image, I have been invited to apply ?

* The second image is of CSQ form. I have entered all the required information but still not able to submit it. Please see yellow highlighted rectange.

Image URL 










https://imgur.com/a/xMOtOcd

Please guide me Thanks


----------



## PattyO (Nov 29, 2018)

If you wish to immigrate to Québec, you must first create an account on the new Arrima portal and submit an expression of interest (EI) form. This expression will be deposited in the Expression of Interest Bank (EIB). 
You can submit your expression of interest online, free-of-charge. It allows you to express your interest in immigrating to Québec, at any time. You won’t need to provide any documents at this stage.

The expression of interest form contains the following information:
- Personal information
- Contact information
- Family situation
- Status in Québec
- Education
- Work experience
- Job offer validated by the Ministère, if you have one
- Knowledge of French and English
- Additional informations

You can access your EI form at any time to update it, even after it has been deposited in the EIB.


----------



## jonsnowax (Jan 7, 2018)

Thank you for your reply. I have already submitted eoi from arima portal. But after submitting it, i recieved email to update csq for, which you can see from a url in above post.


----------

